# New Addition in June!



## AdequateRat

*JUST ADOPTED/RESERVED THIS GUY FROM ATLANTIS RATTERY!


**Will be getting him sometime early June! *



























Any name suggestions? It's a male..
I was thinking Panda, but I don't know!​


----------



## Joellephant

Oh my goodness! He is adorable! I think Panda is an adorable name also!


----------



## tab

So cute!!! Love his markings. Now you get to do the new baby count down


----------



## MomToRats

Panda sounds good what a cutie pie


----------



## Smilebud

He is so cute! Panda is a perfect name.

P.s. That's where I'm planning on getting my next to boys from. We'll be related through rat adoption ;D


----------



## Jackie

@[email protected] He's sooooo cute! My heart is melting! My breeder runs a kind of large operation because she supplies to people and a local pet store, so I get to see a lot of cute baby pics online but they're gone but the time i'll get there. I'm getting two boys this Wednesday. It'll be a surprise what they look like which is just as fun!


----------



## AdequateRat

Smilebud said:


> He is so cute! Panda is a perfect name.
> 
> P.s. That's where I'm planning on getting my next to boys from. We'll be related through rat adoption ;D


Haha. Yay! Ratties unite!


----------



## AdequateRat

Jackie said:


> @[email protected] He's sooooo cute! My heart is melting! My breeder runs a kind of large operation because she supplies to people and a local pet store, so I get to see a lot of cute baby pics online but they're gone but the time i'll get there. I'm getting two boys this Wednesday. It'll be a surprise what they look like which is just as fun!


Awwww, that's so exciting. :3 Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## AdequateRat

I guess Panda it is, then! Thanks everyone. ^_^


----------



## moonkissed

He is super cute. I'm jealous!


----------



## AdequateRat

moonkissed said:


> He is super cute. I'm jealous!


I am SOOOOOOOOO excited!!

I'm kind of interested to see how he acts.
I've never had a rattie that's been handled since he was a baby.

I've only ever had pet store rats (who are well socialized after a lot of work.)

But I'm SO interested in to see how he acts..
He's going to loooove his cage. Blah, so excited!


----------



## tab

Here's the boys....


----------



## AdequateRat

tab said:


> Here's the boys....
> View attachment 209121
> 
> View attachment 209129
> 
> View attachment 209137
> 
> View attachment 209145



OH MY GOSH! SO CUUUUTEEE!!
Do they have names?!?!!?!!!!


----------



## bloomington bob

Looking forward to when you get Panda - so up to nine then:


----------



## AdequateRat

bloomington bob said:


> Looking forward to when you get Panda - so up to nine then:


Maybe 10.. Maybe..

I also now have 2 Guinea pigs to take care of!
They're sooo weird.. Lol 

I feel like they're so unaffectionate. Lol


----------



## tab

Potter, Fitzwilliam Darcy, and Beasley. And I am getting another boy that she thought was a girl tonight. So he won't be alone. So I am going to have 4. Any name suggestions for the new member coming tonight. I am going with book theme names.


----------



## AdequateRat

tab said:


> Potter, Fitzwilliam Darcy, and Beasley. And I am getting another boy that she thought was a girl tonight. So he won't be alone. So I am going to have 4. Any name suggestions for the new member coming tonight. I am going with book theme names.


What kind of books, exactly?


----------



## tab

Classic


----------



## AdequateRat

tab said:


> Classic


Heathcliff!


----------



## moonkissed

AdequateRat said:


> Maybe 10.. Maybe..
> 
> I also now have 2 Guinea pigs to take care of!
> They're sooo weird.. Lol
> 
> I feel like they're so unaffectionate. Lol


Rats are so addictive. It is hard to stop!


----------



## AdequateRat

xD 

They really are! ughhh! lol


----------



## MelancholyMarionette

Hey I can actually help x) 
For males, there's Byron, Percy, Keats, Mercutio, Victor, Dorian, Atticus, Beckett, Gulliver, D'Artagnan, Ichabod, Telemachus, Sherlock....


----------



## MelancholyMarionette

Soo many more haha


----------



## AdequateRat

I'm so excited for Panda. :3

He's even more special.. Because my now boyfriend bought him for me and he has the markings I always wanted. :$ I'm SO excited!!!

^_______^


----------

